# How much to pay exercise rider?



## Brit007 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello!

Am looking to get ball park dollar amount on what folks pay someone to exercise (already trained) a horse...am thinking on a per hour basis. 

Thanks!


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

As an exercise rider I charge $30 per hour for an at home arena ride and $45 for a trail ride/off property ride. I'd say any where from $25-45.


----------



## Brit007 (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow...that is more than many highly academic and specialized professionals (in many fields!) earn an hour!! I am sure demographics plays a part also. Can you share any insights about what factors you considered in determining how to calculate the charge? Thanks so much


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I think prices have more to do with your experience and demand in the area. If I am lucky enough to find someone who is willing to pay to have their horses exercised, I charge $20 to $25 an hour. I don't have all the experience in the world (although I know quite a fair bit and have been paid to help people train their horses before) so this is a fair price, and to me should be the going rate for riding a well trained horse. I have to drive the diesel so I may also charge gas cost.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

For me personally in my area there are very few riders, let alone ones who will travel to you. My cost covers gas, any equipment I have to bring with me, any health care costs that may result from accidents and my time. However if I know the person and horse real well I will cut back to like $20 or $25 a ride as a courtesy. I hated to charge that much because I felt it unfair but I had one to many people try and pass a green horse off as broke and pay me nothing to almost get killed so I started charging a flat rate for everyone. The $45 is for my gas in traveling to your trail/off property and my time as that's generally longer. 

I should note I usually only ride one clients horse for an hour maybe twice a week haha So it's not a 'I get paid this every day :lol:
I should also say that I ride under a well known trainer in my area so people often paid me extra when I charged $20 as a tip.


----------



## Brit007 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for the extra insights gals - much appreciated. Think I have found someone a couple of miles down the road who is looking to earn a few extra bucks here and there so I want to be fair and make sure I consider everything..gotta love this forum right!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

On the track, they are making $15/ride. Horrid, considering that's what I made 30 years ago.

$25/hr is what I get from non-regulars. 

While that sounds like a lot, it has to cover gas, wear and tear on vehicles, tack, wear and tear on tack, insurance. And, the rider usually doesn't get an 8 hour day or consistant 5 or 6 days each week.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Incitatus32 said:


> As an exercise rider I charge $30 per hour for an at home arena ride and $45 for a trail ride/off property ride. I'd say any where from $25-45.


Hummm... Where do you live, and are you ready for an influx of competitors?


----------



## jackboy (Jul 8, 2012)

The least I'm gonna get on a horse for is thirty an hr and that's if I like you


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

jamesqf said:


> Hummm... Where do you live, and are you ready for an influx of competitors?


I'm in a rural part of the midwest (Starts with an I and ends in an A) ;-) And I wish I would have that to worry about! For a while there I thought we had some more horse people coming in but.... nope they all left. Believe it or not I'm actually cheaper than the other few riders around my area. I know another rider who charges $55 a ride plus gas. :shock: 

I also have the benefit of knowing how to drive a horse and cart so believe it or not quite a bit of my clients come to me for that while they're taking lessons and don't want their horse to get rusty. (And in that respect there's only me and another person who do that around here.) That being said, once I know the person and horse well I tend to drop the fee down to $25 as a courtesy.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, where I am from, people pay* to* ride horses, not get paid *for *riding horses. Unless they are a trainer of course. Sounds like a great gig if you can get it!


----------

